# Radstand bei 26"



## bikulus (6. März 2008)

Hallo
möchte grene mit dem Trialsport anfangen, als Technikschulung für MTB. Hab mich deshalb auch auf 26" festgelegt. Nun gibt es hier unterschiedliche Radstände von 1020 bis fast 1100. Bei meiner Größe von 1,76, was ist da empfehlenswert oder ist es egal und man kann damit manche Sachen besser oder schlechter. Für mich sind erst mal dei Basics entscheident und nicht ob ich damit leichter auf zig Paletten rauf komme 
Danke schon mal
Bikulus


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. März 2008)

Dann nimm ca. 1075, das kann alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (16. März 2008)

Was für vorteile hat ein hohes tretlager gegenüber eines niedrigen tretlagers??? 

also , das ich damit auf hohe hinderniss rauffahren kann oder runter ist klar 
(ohne mit dem tretlager hängenzubleiben)

steht mann auf dem HR stabiler oder wie ist das ?


----------



## trialbock (16. März 2008)

trialbock schrieb:


> Was für vorteile hat ein hohes tretlager gegenüber eines niedrigen tretlagers???
> 
> also , das ich damit auf hohe hinderniss rauffahren kann oder runter ist klar
> (ohne mit dem tretlager hängenzubleiben)
> ...


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. März 2008)

ja, man steht stabile, und alle hindernisse kommen einem 6cm niedriger vor, wenn das bb 6 cm höher ist


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. März 2008)

Ja und dass alle Freunde erst mal dein Rad zerschranzen, weil sich nicht wissen, dass nur weil es sich 6cm kleiner anfühlt, man dennoch die komplette Hindernishöhe überwinden muss... 

Also beim Tippen aufs HR hat das hohe Innenlager den Nachteil, dass man wesentlich schneller reagieren muss. Auch sein Gleichgewicht muss man besser unter Kontrolle haben, da man ja auch höher auf dem Rad steht. Insgesamt steht man mit dem Gewicht eher vorne, so dass Bunny Hop, Manual und so weiter ziemlich schwer werden zu reißen.

Insgesamt bin ich mir also nicht ganz sicher ob ich mein höheres Innenlager wirklich so vorteilhaft finde.


----------



## isah (18. März 2008)

Hohes Tretlager ist die groesste S.cheisse seit Erfindung des Zoo Python.


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. März 2008)

das würd ich so nich unterschreiben...
klar, die höhe muss man trotzdem haben, aber psychologisch fühlt sichs besser an
man steht auf jeden fall viel angenehmer aufm hr.
längere radstände fühlen sich nicht so lang an, da die entfernung lenker zu tretlager geringer is als bei nem niedrigen bb.
das ganze rad is auch irgendwie agiler und man kann die bunnyhop broblematik gut mit nem 20 zoll vorbau kompensieren, damit fährt sich das rad ziemlich normal, und auch nichmehr so frontlastig und man hat trotzdem weiterhin den vorteil geil aufm hr zu stehen.

alles in allem is es sicher ne besser als ein tiefes bb aber auch nich schlechter, sondern einfach anders und bisschen abwechslung beim fahren muss ja nich immer schlecht sein


----------



## cellgadis (21. März 2008)

Also ich fahr ein Vinco mit Radstand 1150mm und so ca. das höchste Tretlager das es gibt. Es gibt nichts besseres man steht wie eine Feder auf dem Hinterrad und man kann Stufen locker bis 1.20m tippen.Naja locker nicht aber es geht. Der entscheidende Nachteil ist man kann ums verrecken kein Rollbunny machen, aber wer will das schon ;-)


----------



## isah (21. März 2008)

..und Gap von hr auf hr? Geht am schlechtesten mit dem hohen Tretlager imo


----------



## cellgadis (21. März 2008)

Würd ich jetzt nicht sagen, komme genau so weit wie meine Kollegen.Aber ich glaub ich muß jetzt echt mal ausgibig mit nem anderen Bike fahren um die Unterschiede genau festzustellen. Das macht mich jetzt schon neugierig. Ich muß noch dazu sagen das ich 1,95m groß bin da kommt mir der lange Radstand zugute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (21. März 2008)

> komme genau so weit wie meine Kollegen.



Naja der Vergleich hinkt schon 'n bisschen ... Stell dich mal auf'n normales Rad und Gap hr/hr, das ist so viel angenehmer ich kann's kaum sagen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2008)

ich glaub im endefekt hats mehr mit dem vorbau als mit der bb höhe zu tun.
man darf halt einfach keinen <140/20 vorbau fahren.
mit dem echo 130/15 hab ich mich auch wie aufm klo gefühlt, gerade beim gappen, und an bunnyhop war nich zu denken


----------



## cellgadis (21. März 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Naja der Vergleich hinkt schon 'n bisschen ... Stell dich mal auf'n normales Rad und Gap hr/hr, das ist so viel angenehmer ich kann's kaum sagen.



Hast recht aber ich werds auf jeden Fall probieren, das letzte Wort ist noch nicht geschrieben


----------



## cellgadis (21. März 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> ich glaub im endefekt hats mehr mit dem vorbau als mit der bb höhe zu tun.
> man darf halt einfach keinen <140/20 vorbau fahren.
> mit dem echo 130/15 hab ich mich auch wie aufm klo gefühlt, gerade beim gappen, und an bunnyhop war nich zu denken




Also mal zusammengefasst:
Je länger der Vorbau desto besser der gap
Je kürzer desto besser der bunny

oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## cellgadis (21. März 2008)

Das heißt dadurch das ich ein hohes Tretlager hab steh ich perfekt auf dem HR und durch meinen langen Vorbau 170/35 könnt ich doch sogar einen tollen bunnyhop machen.Krasse These

Das wär ja das perfekte Fahrrad


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2008)

für das fahren auf beiden rädern is nur das verhältnis der punkte lenker und tretlager entscheident und das kann man ja egal, wie lang der rahmen oder das bb ist, durch den vorbau beeinflussen. wenns natürlich aufs hr oder aufs vr geht is das anders.
ein langes rad, was durch einen kurzen vorbau kompensiert wird, fühlt sich auf beiden rädern gut an, aber sachen über das vr sollten ziemlich beschissen gehen.
ein bike mit nem hohen bb fühlt sich safe auf dem hr an, fährt sich mit nem normalen vorbau aber verdammt frontlastig, an nen bunny is da also nich mehr zu denken. mit nem hohen langen vorbau kommst du aber mit dem oberkörper wieder hoch und somit wird es auch weniger frontlastig und ich find das bunnyhopsen kaum schlechter als mit meinem zoo mit normalem vorbau, und man hat trotzdem das save gefühl auf dem hr.
auch beim gappen kann ich keinen großen unterschied zu meinem zoo erkennen, merk also nix von dem häufig beschriebenen gefühl des "aus-loopens".
würd aber behaupten dass man beim tippen die kannte sicherer treffen muss, kann sich also nich so gut hochschummeln.

obs nun unbedingt ein 170er vorbau sein muss, wag ich zu bezweifeln, ich fahr 145/25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi87 (22. März 2008)

@heavymetal: welches gu model fährst du, das mit +60bb?
andi


----------



## andi87 (22. März 2008)

andi87 schrieb:


> @heavymetal: welches gu model fährst du, das mit +60bb?
> andi



aja hat sich erledigt, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. März 2008)




----------



## trialbock (25. März 2008)

eigentlich kann man ja dann höher tippen desto grösser der Radstand !
Wie ist es dann mit dem coustell und der radlänge ??? desto länger um so schwieriger


----------

